# Happy Birthday Direct Current



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday DC *:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:birthday: DC


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday DC! Hope things are well for you - enjoy your day!


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Birthdays are wonderful things, and I hope you have a great one.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

have a good one


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

May you have many more DC

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a great day.


----------



## guru88 (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy b-day


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

DC!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy day to ya, have some work done in surgery on the house.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you DC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Have a great day DC


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

:smile::smile::smile:You mad me so happy I could cry 

Thanks Everyone so much


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday DC. Hope you had a great day.


----------

